# Ford 3000 3-point lift - what's this part all about?



## kgracey (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm still getting familiar with this tractor. Heck, it's the first tractor I've owned so I'm learning everything a little bit at a time. Pardon me if I sound like a ding-dong. 

I've got a rotary mower attachment with the 3 pt hitch - works well and I can raise it up and down only a few inches. I'm wondering about the top attachment point, the adjustable rod that connects beneath the back of the seat. It looks to me like this is also a hydraulic piston with a small range of motion, is it? If so, where's the control? Is it just a fixed connection point that doesn't move?

Thanks, Ken


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It is the draft control sensor/valve.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ken,
I attached a parts diagram to illustrate the heavy spring (#58) inside the cover of this top link/draft control load sensor. On a Ford 2000 tractor, this spring is open...no cover on it. 

For example, when you are pulling a plow and hit a rock, or maybe just some harder ground, the additional load on the plow causes the top link to compress this spring and move a rod internally under the lift cover. If you have the lift system in "draft control" mode, the lift will automatically raise the plow to reduce load. Item #40 is the position/draft control lever....."up" for position control, "down" for draft control. You normally want to keep your lift system in the "position control" mode. You can find full explanation of this system on the internet.


----------

